# Jethro goes to Doggie Manners Boot Camp



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

A certain someone had a rude awakening today when the "babysitter" changed into the drill Sargent. Little Jethro has been disregarding the elder Paq members more gentle approach to manners 101 to the point his constant nagging on them (biting toes, tails, noses etc HARD). Today he had about a 15 minuted session with the drill Sargent with tree trunk legs and the nose that can disperse firm but fair doggie etiquette corrections. He got a little too use to Tika's soft, gentle corrections that MIGHT get his attention. He got too used to Lakota's constant vocal nagging and Chimo's VERY large teeth being flashed at him for inappropriate or excessive rude doggie behavior. 

In this corner wearing the stunning teal and purple collar in the black miniature trunks is "da wittle Tasmanian Devil~ Jethro". In this corner with the Turquoise and Pink collar with the tree trunks of corrections legs and the "roll-a-pup" nose in the dark sable trunks......Kaylee Cheyennnnnnnneeeeeeeee"

Needless to say 15 minutes of the drill Sargent and a certain little someone has learned more than the week with the elders.









For instance: 

Sink those puppy teeth into Chimo

1) See the teeth, respect the teeth. Jethro does respect Chimo VERY much, however, he repeatedly forgets how much he respects Chimo so he needs to be REPEATEDLY reminded to respect the elder.

Sink those puppy teeth into Tika's neck: 

1) She tries to politely shake the little leech off. 
2) He bites harder

(Scenario repeats several times until Tika has enough and removes herself from the ring)

Sink those puppy teeth into KC's neck:

1) KC simply cranks her neck to the side that the leech has attached to and uses her head and body like a boa constrictor with little Jethro and he lets go, lays in a heap on the floor for a few seconds like- "What was THAT? That is *not* how we play this game"


Sink those puppy teeth into Tika's feet:

1) She scampers around with a leech attached to find a toy to distract him with but if he gets too annoying she heads for the safe haven on the futon. 

Sink those puppy teeth into KC's foot:

1) He gets a firm body blow by "the other" tree trunk leg 
2) Again he looks at her " What was THAT? That is *not* how we play this game"

Tika issues a "gentle" correction and he MIGHT roll on his side. He always comes charging right back. KC issues a drill Sargent correction and we have black tumbleweed and he stops to think "was I that rude?"

But to see the relief on Chimo's face when KC had her little training session with him was priceless. I half expected to see him with Pom Poms saying "Gooo KC Gooo KC rah rah rah". 

Keep in mind KC has AWESOME doggie skills and she does gear her corrections down to size appropriate force. Also keep in mind Jethro can more than handle the corrections. They then turn around and play with each other until Jethro goes too far again. 

Even though he is a boy pup, little Jethro can be a touch of a drama queen. It just hits him "harder" than he is used to because the elders are a tiny bit TOO lenient with him. He still spends most "dog time" with the elders but sometimes they need a break and he needs more structured instruction.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm actually surprised he's not been more harshly corrected before this. Duchess tolerates puppies as long as they don't bother her. You can lay down next to her, but don't get in her face. Jaxson's learned now, Jenna is still learning. At least she's starting to listen to the growl now, lol. 

Poor Jet getting picked on by everybody but he does have to learn to get along.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

It is funny because a correction from the elders and he is right back at his shenanigans. A correction from KC and he lays there for a second and thinks about it, play bows and starts to play. Gets too rough and it is back to black tumbleweed. He also corrects himself. He will run and JUMP on Tika and just latch on. He runs same force and jumps on KC she doesn't have to do a thing, it is just like he hit a brick wall and he stumbles back. KC looks at him like "was that a bug that just tried to jump on me?"


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

is kc the alpha in the group?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Lakota and Chimo are. KC sucks face (submissively licks) Lakota CONSTANTLY but other than "Mom and Dad" KC would be next. Kind of built like a bouncer too. SOLID muscle.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

he seems to respect chimo for the most part, how is he with lakota?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Lakota is very vocal with him. He doesn't seem to know the difference between her playing and MEANING "bug off".


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

LOL. WTG, KC. Sounds like KC is a bit like Ris. Tolerant to a point but then willing to nail 'em to the floor.







Always fair, of course.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I have bronchitis and KNEW i'd have an attack just reading this, but it was worth it. "Black Tumbleweed..."HAR! OH *hack, hack*


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

They had round two yesterday. Jethro got the zoomies on the deck and was racing back and forth from corner to corner. KC was sitting about a 1/3 of the way down his 'path'. About the third lap KC simply stuck out her foot (just like when humans intentionally trip someone) and we again had black tumbleweed. He crashed and burned but once he stopped rolling he looked at KC sitting there then at me standing in the doorway laughing so stinking hard with an expression like "what just happened??" KC looked very proud of herself like she was snickering under her breath "gotcha punk". KC sat there looking so innocent yet proud of herself and Jethro never did figure out what happened. He then bounced right back up and zoomed a couple more times.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Go KC!!!! 

Puppy zoomies crack me up. Halo likes to do laps in the house in the evening. She almost always has a toy in her mouth (she loves the plush squeaky balls from the I Cube), and she tucks her ears back and takes off. It cracks me up every time to see those stubby little legs cranking, lol! Keefer just lays there and watches her whiz by.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Ris STILL does zoomies at 5. I bet she was a riot as a pup. . .

Zoomies are the best.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I noticed last night that Tika has been taking notes. Now that she kinda understands that Jethro does not need to be treated like a fragile little egg. Last night he was being a pest by diving under her from the side as she was walking and biting the BACK and INSIDE of her front legs. She tried to mouth correct him but couldn't reach him. So she now just drops down and full on body slams him. Caught him by surprise. Lucky for him he has not tried that yet with KC. She weighs a tad more than Tika.


----------



## Gunnarspack (Apr 7, 2009)

All hail KC! I love it! The tripping just about did me in! lol


----------

